# Ihr müsst auf euer Kind besser aufpassen!



## MuxoAlberto

Saludos,

tengo una duda sobre una frase que se nos ha presentado hoy mismo y nos ha generado graves dificultades de comprensión. Es la siguiente:

"Ihr müsst auf euer Kind besser aufpassen!"  

Creo que significa algo similar a "¡Vosotros debéis andar más con ojo con vuestro hijo!" (es decir, el niño es muy travieso y "peligroso") pero realmente no sé si este es el verdadero significado de dicha frase. Además, la estructura de la frase en alemán me tiene absolutamente desconcertado...

"...auf euer Kind..."  -->  ¿Es "Akkusativ"?, pues Kind es Neutrum. Asimismo, no sé cómo interpretar la partícula "auf" ni el por qué de su presencia; es decir, no sé si significa "con", "a", etc.

"...aufpassen."  --> ¿Este verbo no es un Trennbare Verb (verbo separable)? Entonces, ¿por qué no separamos "auf-" de "-passen" en este caso, por ejemplo:  "Ihr müsst passen auf euer Kind besser auf!" (aunque no sé si a los nativos alemanes les sonaría muy bien...)


Siento que la(s) pregunta(s) se haya(n) dilatado tanto, así como siento que éstas puedan parecer un poco "tontas", pues acabo prácticamente de empezar a aprender.

¡Gracias de antemano!

Alberto Bueno


----------



## kayokid

Hallo. Das Verb heisst "aufpassen." Es ist ein trennbares Verb. In diesem Satz braucht man das Infinitiv, weil ein Modalverb (müssen) benutzt wird.

aufpassen auf + accus.

http://www.wordreference.com/deen/aufpassen


----------



## ayuda?

*Trato de explicártelo lo mejor que pueda:*
*Cuidar de*  puede tener dos significados, tanto en español como en alemán, creo:
*Spanisch:*
1) Su madre cuida bien de su hijo porque él no está  bien, y él debe quedarse en casa. [atiende a X..]
2) Ella no cuida de su niño cuando van de compras , y el chico rompe las cosas.

*Deutsch:* [mehr oder weniger dasselbe wie das was da oben steht]
1) Seine Mutter *pa**ß**t * auf das Kind *auf*, weil es krank ist und muß zuhause  bleiben
2) Sie *pa**ßt *auf das Kind nicht *auf*, und  es macht alles kaputt.

Mi intento de explicar la gramática:
Cuidar de = *auf *jemanden/etwas *aufpassen*. [aufpassen ist trennbar und Akk.]:
Sie *pa**ßt **auf *das Kind *auf. * [*auf *es como algo extra, y require el Akk.]
Espero que te haya ayudado. ¿Está bien lo que acabo de poner? Si no, puedes hacer las correcciones necesarias. Es tan sólo para iniciar la conversación. 
Como dije antes, debemos hacerlo revisar por los nativos.

l Vielleicht könnte irgendjemand [ein Muttersprachler] uns das prüfen, um zu sehen ob das alles richtig ist.


----------



## MuxoAlberto

¡Muchísimas gracias a ambos! Me ha sido de gran ayuda, como siempre.


----------



## Alemanita

ayuda? said:


> 1) Seine Mutter *pa**ß**t * auf das Kind *auf*, weil es krank ist und muß zuhause  bleiben
> 2) Sie *pa**ßt *auf das Kind nicht *auf*, und  es macht alles kaputt.



Hallo ayuda?,

zu 1) möchte ich anmerken, dass man öfter hört: *Die* Mutter paßt auf das Kind auf (es ist implizit klar, dass es die Mutter des Kindes ist), weil es krank ist und zuhause *bleiben muß*.

Schönes Wochenende!


----------



## Geviert

Al parecer la duda ha quedado sin respuesta, me parece.



> "...auf euer Kind..."  -->  ¿Es "Akkusativ"?, pues Kind es Neutrum.  Asimismo, no sé cómo interpretar la partícula "auf" ni el por qué de su  presencia; es decir, no sé si significa "con", "a", etc.






En efecto, es acusativo neutro. Si observas con atención la tabla, notarás que "vosotros" (euer) *no cambia *en su desinencia cuando va en acusativo ("Auf" requiere el acusativo en este caso). La presencia de la preposición AUF depende del verbo, en este caso el verbo aufpassen lo requiere. Te sugiero que aprendas (o las asocies) las preposiciones SIEMPRE con sus verbos, de lo contrario son incomprensibles.




> ...aufpassen."  --> ¿Este verbo no es un Trennbare Verb (verbo  separable)? Entonces, ¿por qué no separamos "auf-" de "-passen" en este  caso, por ejemplo:  "Ihr müsst passen auf euer Kind besser auf!" (aunque  no sé si a los nativos alemanes les sonaría muy bien...)



 El verbo aufpassen es, en efecto, un verbo separable, pero observa que en tu frase estás usando un verbo modal (müssen): con los verbos modales no hay separación al final.


----------



## MuxoAlberto

Muchas gracias a todos por las respuestas, especialmente a usted, Geviert; me ha aclarado el porqué de la partícula AUS.

Danke schön!


----------

